
Show HN: A Platform for Many-Agent Reinforcement Learning - Wronskia
https://github.com/geek-ai/MAgent
======
CoffeeDregs
Another good, _very mature_ framework is _Repast_
([https://repast.github.io/index.html](https://repast.github.io/index.html)),
though it is Java with all the goods-and-bads that come with that.

~~~
nickmancol
A python ABM framework is _Slapp_
[https://github.com/terna/SLAPP/](https://github.com/terna/SLAPP/) or if you
want sometghng java based (with support for maven, a gui and also eclipse
plugin) you can try JAS-mine [http://www.jas-mine.net/](http://www.jas-
mine.net/) , please don't hesitate to contact me if you want to chat about
Agent Based Mideling or complexity or network analysis.

